
Japan Localization - danso
http://yachtclubgames.com/2016/07/japan-localization/
======
gcb0
> rice balls

isn't there one japanese style of food that legend says was cooked initially
on a shovel? teppanyaki maybe?

~~~
danso
People have used folding shovels as a novelty-way of cooking food, though
perhaps it was also an impromptu cooking utensil in historical military
campaigns: [http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/07/06/how-to-cook-
steak-o...](http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/07/06/how-to-cook-steak-on-a-
shovel-video/)

